# JMRI vs. TrainController



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

What advantages does TrainController have over JMRI?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Two very different 'things'. You've got a big learning curve ahead of you.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

TC is easier to implement.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

JerryH said:


> TC is easier to implement.


Hi Jerry. Hope all is well. We miss the hill country. With the price of lumber right now, you could probably get rid of your old benchwork in a hurry -- if you haven't already.

As @Dennis461 said, I've got a lot to learn. I was hoping the newer versions of JMRI had some of the functionality of TC. I have a spare MacBook Air so that aspect of JMRI is appealing rather than moving a desktop PC around while I test this stuff out and try and learn it.


----------

